# Retired Racing Greyhound for rehoming...Dudley, West Midlands



## pauld (Aug 23, 2009)

It is with regret that due to a relationship break up that i have decided to rehome my greyhound, Franky.

He is a dog with a lovely temperament, very docile, is happy to sleep all day if you let him. His gets on great with children, other dogs, but i wouldn't like to leave him with cats....that said i have never introduced him to a house cat, but he will try to chase them outdoors.

He cannot be let off the lead, unless he's with other dogs when he will stick with the pack. I tend to let him off the lead in enclosed tennis courts so that he can have a run. Because of this an enclosed garden is a must.

The problem i have is when my kids are at home at the weekend, it's obvious he will be happier to be in a family environment. I cannot offer him this in the week. He is walked each day by a dog walker who takes him out with other dogs for a couple of hours in the morning, but most of the day in the week he is on his own until i got back at tea time from work.

He is a retired racer, having won 18 races in his day. But now he is 6 years old, his racing days are over. His race pedigree/history can be found on the net

Pedigree of Franks Bypass

Race results of Franks Bypass

As you can see his ancestery can be traced back to the late 18th century.

He makes a great pet, he has his quirkiness that comes with his early kennel years...e.g, he will not play with a ball, will not walk upstairs (or down), he has to be carried.

He has never done any damage to the house, i.e. chewing. Travels perfectly in a car, guess he got used to it during his racing days. He's been housetrained ever since i had him, even though he spent his formative years in a kennel...it's a wonder what chunks of cheese will accomplish.

He's microchipped, neutered and from his racing days is tattoo'ed, therefore if he runs off he is easily traceable..as i have found out for myself (only once i may add).

Here he is.....



















I am willing to provide his two leads and collar, a muzzle, a coat and his blanket.

I am not looking to take any money for him, but do ask for a small donation which i will forward to the Monmore Retired Greyhound Trust.

A good home is a must and i would like to see where he is going before i release him if only to satisfy my own mind that the garden is secure. I would also be willing to offer him on a trial basis, just in case he doesn't settle into your home for any reason.

For any more info please pm me and i will be happy to talk to anyone who can offer him a great home.

Paul


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Have you asked your local RGT branch if they can rehome him for you, perhaps straight from your home if your still able to take care of him? I'm presuming Franky didn't come from an RGT branch as they normally require you to return the dog to them. Is it just the family thing that makes you want to rehome him?


----------



## pauld (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for that suggestion 2 hounds, i didn't think of talking to them. He did come from the RGT and i didn't know that they require them back.

I have rang them and someone is to get back to me. I wouldn't like him to go back into the kennels, it could take weeks for him to be rehomed. On another point it would mean that a kennel space would be free to rescue another one. 

At the same time if they insist on vetting a new home then i would go along with that. I will post here what they say, i think it could well be the case that the RGT would want to do a home check and there may well be paperwork to fill in from their end too, but i'll see what they have to say first.

It's not necessarily just the family thing, it's basically because he's now on his own in the week. He either needs someone who's mostly at home, ideally with kids but not necessarily. Another option would be someone who has other dogs so that he can get the stimulation.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm sorry your having to rehome your boy - can you not get someone in to break up his days, ie, a dogwalker whom may have other Greys on their books to walk him with?

It's a shame and I think he should stay with you as he's lovely it also seems you've typed the above out with a very heavy heart, personally I'd have a look at other options for him which may enable you to keep him


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Glad i was of some use. The RGT returns policy is good security for the dogs future, so that they can be matched to the right owners and have somewhere to go back to if needs be. I really hope i never have to return mine, but it gives me peace of mind that they'd be ok if the worst happened. 

Is Franky not settling while left alone? Depending on how long its been he might just need time to adjust. My greys tend to just sleep virtually all day whether i'm here or not  

If your able to still take care of Franky then i'm sure the RGT branch could rehome him straight from your house. However most greys seem to settle straight back into kennel life without much fuss and do not find it as bad as we think it is . Most RGT branches i've come across homecheck and would have the new adopter fill out contract and pay the fee.


----------



## pauld (Aug 23, 2009)

Just to post up i've spoken to the RGT today.

They said they would prefer it if they rehomed him which was quite a surprise to me, but they cannot take him in for about 2 weeks. They said in the mean time if i do find someone that they will do the home check, paperwork, donation, etc. 

They prefer to do the rehoming because apparently in the past they've had to rescue some of their own dogs which were rehomed by owners after they had been adopted out. In one instance they had to take some of their own dogs from a travellers site.

I can see their point of view. My concern is that he would be in a kennel for weeks, they have said being that he is a fawn he should be rehomed quickly. 

Thanks for your posts and if anyone is interested pm me and i can discuss the situation, as well as putting you in touch with Monmore RGT.

Paul


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's beautiful, sorry you have to give him up. The RGT will taken everything you have said into account, and find the perfect home for him. We went through the process, we we adopted an RGT dog off a local family who no longer had time for him. All the details had to go through them, but he didn't actually have to go back to the centre they had adopted him from.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Paul, it sounds like Franky's had a great life with you. Hope it all works out well for you 

Franky's a good looking lad so i can't see he'll be in kennels long  
My friend runs a greyhound group and he said that dogs in foster homes while often better trained can take longer to rehome as people prefer to go to the kennels and view 10-15 dogs rather than go to see 1, so it depends how Monmore run. 

I presume they mean if you rehome a dog privately there could be problems as i thought it would work more like a foster situation where he stays at home and Monmore send the people they've homechecked to meet him


----------



## Pam1959 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi there.I have just seen your ad for the greyhound and would love to offer him a loving home.My hubbie has been driving me mad for a greyhound for some time now as he loves them.It would have a loving home with a safe garden and as I don,t work he will have some nice walks.Please note I do have a jack russel cross.but he is ok with other dogs once he gets to know them.
Look forward to hearing from you.
Pam.
P.s We live in Stourbridge.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

This thread was started in 2009 so I would imagine Franky has a home by now.

Try RGT or somewere like Greyhound Gap if you want to rehome a greyhound.


----------

